# ADSL, ADSL 2, ADSL 2+  και  Broadband Hardware > Cisco  ADSL modems και routers >  cisco 887VA forward

## maxtak

έπεσε στα χέρια μου το παραπάνω cisco 887va και κάνω προσπάθεια να το ρυθμίσω (και να το μάθω λίγο)
έχω κολλήσει τώρα στο forward
ακολουθώντας τις οδηγίες εδώ και στο google, cisco κλπ δεν έχω κατορθώσει να το πετύχω.
Παραθέτω το running config και αν μπορέσει να δει κάποιος ειδικός που κάνω λάθος θα ειταν ευπρόσδεκτο.


```
Building configuration...

Current configuration : 4602 bytes
!
! Last configuration change at 12:09:38 Athens Sun Feb 26 2017 by takis
version 15.2
no service pad
service timestamps debug datetime msec
service timestamps log datetime msec
no service password-encryption
!
hostname Router
!
boot-start-marker
boot-end-marker
!
!
logging buffered 51200 warnings
!
no aaa new-model
memory-size iomem 10
clock timezone Athens 2 0
clock summer-time Athens date Mar 30 2003 3:00 Oct 26 2003 4:00
!
crypto pki trustpoint TP-self-signed-2455443984
 enrollment selfsigned
 subject-name cn=IOS-Self-Signed-Certificate-2455443984
 revocation-check none
 rsakeypair TP-self-signed-2455443984
!
!
crypto pki certificate chain TP-self-signed-2455443984
 certificate self-signed 01
  3082022B 30820194 A0030201 02020101 300D0609 2A864886 F70D0101 05050030 
  31312F30 2D060355 04031326 494F532D 53656C66 2D536967 6E65642D 43657274 
  69666963 6174652D 32343535 34343339 3834301E 170D3137 30323233 31363130 
  30385A17 0D323030 31303130 30303030 305A3031 312F302D 06035504 03132649 
  4F532D53 656C662D 5369676E 65642D43 65727469 66696361 74652D32 34353534 
  34333938 3430819F 300D0609 2A864886 F70D0101 01050003 818D0030 81890281 
  8100CA15 CD436A7A 1D067C7B 45C9BFF6 D9041D00 7DBCC125 26493464 CD0B3E6B 
  371EBA99 82B7A9E3 B3755BF4 8CF1C94A 3ACC9C00 173A3455 28295B66 B7C1B32B 
  11C55EFC BC4A3F7B FF53779E A31702D5 8405B799 C5C417F6 B9B8FD2A 97442B17 
  D8B625A1 CCB68D44 766BBF43 37B1370F 56C7F172 B1849937 5A2D1614 06C06AB5 
  16610203 010001A3 53305130 0F060355 1D130101 FF040530 030101FF 301F0603 
  551D2304 18301680 14542E32 94B6662A 799ACF49 53030713 0F59553F 7C301D06 
  03551D0E 04160414 542E3294 B6662A79 9ACF4953 0307130F 59553F7C 300D0609 
  2A864886 F70D0101 05050003 8181000B 7864AA2F 47EC2002 CBE2F732 D6245951 
  2C3DEB29 6D11471A 3B3784EC 4CA41D7B 3D19DC4A A8D7EF4D 81182052 71909BCA 
  23F63FB5 48857B79 9880CA97 A5A83A49 2AD70CBF 63416B3E 384D9BAF 9292BB75 
  E62ADABC CCF47C9C 488CB433 2AE08D73 3F791BD8 73388921 61155602 C1ADF535 
  8E99F6AA 4103105B F2345FB7 B0F3E3
      quit
!
!
!
!




!
!
ip dhcp pool ccp-pool
 import all
 network 192.168.1.0 255.255.255.0
 default-router 192.168.1.1 
 lease infinite
!
!
!
ip name-server 8.8.8.8
ip cef
no ipv6 cef
!
!
multilink bundle-name authenticated
license udi pid CISCO887VA-SEC-K9 sn FCZ1731C2LD
!
!
username takis privilege 15 secret 4 or4CRbdf.m/2e9G44pAr6tv8kOV6qUNcjCoyusDJFi6
!
!
!
!
!
controller VDSL 0
!
no ip ftp passive
! 
!
!
!
!
!
!
!
!
interface Ethernet0
 no ip address
 pppoe enable group global
 pppoe-client dial-pool-number 2
!
interface ATM0
 no ip address
 no atm ilmi-keepalive
!
interface ATM0.1 point-to-point
 pvc 8/35 
  oam-pvc 0
  pppoe-client dial-pool-number 1
 !
!
interface FastEthernet0
 no ip address
!
interface FastEthernet1
 no ip address
!
interface FastEthernet2
 no ip address
!
interface FastEthernet3
 no ip address
!
interface Vlan1
 description $ETH-SW-LAUNCH$$INTF-INFO-HWIC 4ESW$
 ip address 192.168.1.1 255.255.255.0
 ip nat inside
 ip virtual-reassembly in
 ip tcp adjust-mss 1412
!
interface Dialer0
 ip address negotiated
 ip mtu 1452
 ip nat outside
 ip virtual-reassembly in
 encapsulation ppp
 dialer pool 1
 dialer-group 1
 ppp authentication chap pap callin
 ppp chap hostname guest@hol.gr
 ppp chap password 0 guest
 ppp pap sent-username guest@hol.gr password 0 guest
 ppp ipcp dns request
 no cdp enable
!
interface Dialer1
 ip address negotiated
 ip mtu 1452
 encapsulation ppp
 dialer pool 2
 dialer-group 2
 ppp authentication chap pap callin
 ppp chap hostname guest@hol.gr
 ppp chap password 0 guest
 ppp pap sent-username guest@hol.gr password 0 guest
 ppp ipcp dns request
 no cdp enable
!
ip forward-protocol nd
ip http server
ip http authentication local
ip http secure-server
ip http timeout-policy idle 60 life 86400 requests 10000
!
!
ip nat inside source list 3 interface Dialer0 overload
ip nat inside source static tcp 192.168.1.3 2323 interface Dialer0 2323
ip nat inside source static udp 192.168.1.3 2323 interface Dialer0 2323
ip route 0.0.0.0 0.0.0.0 Dialer0
!
access-list 1 remark CCP_ACL Category=1
access-list 1 permit any
access-list 3 remark CCP_ACL Category=2
access-list 3 permit 192.168.1.0 0.0.0.255
access-list 102 remark CCP_ACL Category=2
access-list 102 permit tcp any eq 2323 host 192.168.1.3 eq 2323
access-list 102 permit udp any eq 2323 host 192.168.1.3 eq 2323
access-list 102 permit ip any any
no cdp run
!
!
control-plane
!
!
!
line con 0
 login local
 no modem enable
line aux 0
line vty 0 4
 access-class 23 in
 privilege level 15
 login local
 transport input telnet ssh
 transport output telnet ssh
!
!
end
```

----------


## SfH

Τι ακριβώς δε δουλεύει ?

----------


## maxtak

> Τι ακριβώς δε δουλεύει ?


το forward απο εξω στην εσωτερικη ip 192.168.1.3:2323

----------


## SfH

Το configuration δείχνει σωστό. Δοκίμασε να χτυπήσεις την πόρτα στην εξωτερική ip *από έξω* κι αμέσως μετά δώσε ένα show ip nat trans | i 2323 στον router και κάνε paste το output.

----------


## maxtak

> Το configuration δείχνει σωστό. Δοκίμασε να χτυπήσεις την πόρτα στην εξωτερική ip *από έξω* κι αμέσως μετά δώσε ένα show ip nat trans | i 2323 στον router και κάνε paste το output.




```
tcp xx.xxx.xxx.xx:2323 192.168.1.3:2323   ---                ---
udp xx.xxx.xxx.xx:2323 192.168.1.3:2323   ---                ---
```

----------


## SfH

Ενδιαφέρον. 

Σίγουρα έκανες τη δοκιμή έξω από το δίκτυό σου, σωστά ? Αν την έκανες από μέσα, το αποτέλεσμα είναι λογικό όπως επίσης είναι λογικό να μη λειτουργεί.

Θα έπρεπε μαζί με τα entries που φαίνονται να υπάρχει τουλάχιστον άλλο ένα για το connection που πήγες να κάνεις δοκιμαστικά. Ή κάτι περίεργο συμβαίνει, ή το πακέτο δε φτάνει καν σε εσένα. Από περιέργεια, ποιο είναι το πρώτο κομμάτι της εξωτερικής διεύθυνσής σου, που έχεις αφαιρέσει παραπάνω ?

----------


## maxtak

> Ενδιαφέρον. 
> 
> Σίγουρα έκανες τη δοκιμή έξω από το δίκτυό σου, σωστά ? Αν την έκανες από μέσα, το αποτέλεσμα είναι λογικό όπως επίσης είναι λογικό να μη λειτουργεί.
> 
> Θα έπρεπε μαζί με τα entries που φαίνονται να υπάρχει τουλάχιστον άλλο ένα για το connection που πήγες να κάνεις δοκιμαστικά. Ή κάτι περίεργο συμβαίνει, ή το πακέτο δε φτάνει καν σε εσένα. Από περιέργεια, ποιο είναι το πρώτο κομμάτι της εξωτερικής διεύθυνσής σου, που έχεις αφαιρέσει παραπάνω ?


ip Hol είναι >> 46.176.......
επίσης έκανα τεστ από το http://www.yougetsignal.com/tools/open-ports/ και μου βλέπει πως είναι ανοιχτή η 2323, εγώ πιστεύω πως κάποια λεπτομερια στο conf είναι που μας διαφεύγει...!!!
πάντως thnks για ψαξιμο

παρεπιπτοντως με μια επανεκινηση δουλευει...
thnks και παλι

----------

